# System crashes in adaptive mode



## Tiplo (Feb 2, 2014)

I made my first attempt at overclocking today. Put CPU Core Ration to 44 on all cores and set CPU Core Voltage to 1.2. 

After that I ran Aida64 Stability test for an hour and the machine ran like a dream. 

But when I put Cpu Core Voltage to adaptive mode windows 7 crashed on the login screnn. Have searched around to see if I'm doing something wrong but I'm none the wiser

Anyone know what I might be doing wrong?

*My hardware:*


Corsair H100i
Intel i7 4770k
Asus Maxmius VI Formula
GeForce GTX 680
Corsair Dominator 4x4 GB 1866 Mhz
OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB
Seagate Barracuda 3TB


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no need for adaptiv mode set it back to what it was before.
You need to stress test for longer than an hour. With AIDA run for 4 hours or run intel burn test on very high for 20 passes which usually takes an hour.

with adaptive mode you sometimes need a higher vcore or LLC and you need to mess with qpi or vccsa to handle the fluctuations. I never bother with it tbh I just have speedstep enabled to do the fluctuations for idle power to full power.


----------



## Tiplo (Feb 2, 2014)

greenbrucelee said:


> no need for adaptiv mode set it back to what it was before.
> You need to stress test for longer than an hour. With AIDA run for 4 hours or run intel burn test on very high for 20 passes which usually takes an hour.
> 
> with adaptive mode you sometimes need a higher vcore or LLC and you need to mess with qpi or vccsa to handle the fluctuations. I never bother with it tbh I just have speedstep enabled to do the fluctuations for idle power to full power.


Well I was recommended Prime95 on another forum and I run it all on default settings + 1866 MHz on ram. And I got on the highest an average temp of 82 and single cores went as high as 85. Doesn't seem to leave much headroom to overclock which suprises me when I got an H100i. :huh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tiplo said:


> Well I was recommended Prime95 on another forum and I run it all on default settings + 1866 MHz on ram. And I got on the highest an average temp of 82 and single cores went as high as 85. Doesn't seem to leave much headroom to overclock which suprises me when I got an H100i. :huh:


The 4470k runs very hot. not many people have been able to get it past 4.4. The highest I have seen one clocked to is 4.7.

Enclosed water coolers are on a par with good air coolers they are just not as noisy that is about the only difference.

You could try adding better fans to the H100i but if you want to clock the cpu higher you will have to raise the vcore and you should be setting your RAM timings and voltage so they don't change.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You shouldn't have to change any voltage at 44, but you want to make sure the board is not giving to many volts to the auto clock. I think you can go as high as 45till you need to add extra voltage.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> You shouldn't have to change any voltage at 44, but you want to make sure the board is not giving to many volts to the auto clock. I think you can go as high as 45till you need to add extra voltage.


Depends on the chip, I know someone who could only clock it to 4.2 before raising the Vcore which is pretty bad as most auto overclocking boards will do it to 4.4 before the vcore needs raised.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

greenbrucelee said:


> Depends on the chip, I know someone who could only clock it to 4.2 before raising the Vcore which is pretty bad as most auto overclocking boards will do it to 4.4 before the vcore needs raised.


 Its the board really, his board will do nicely if he has a good cooler. Gigabytes not so much, dont know any others cause I haven't used them


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> Its the board really, his board will do nicely if he has a good cooler. Gigabytes not so much, dont know any others cause I haven't used them


with an asus board and decent cooling provifrf if done manually 4.7 could be acheived.

done it myself for someone the other days with a asus 97 pro and a noctua nh d-15 with temps at full load reaching 80 degrees c


----------

